# (pas) si/aussi <adjectif> que ça



## gvergara

Salut:

Cette expression m'a vraiment laissé perplexe. Lisez la phrase complète: _Si ça vous fait si mal *que ça* de voir Kramer, vous ne le verrez pas" _(de "Le papillon des étoiles" par Bernard Werber).

Porquoi est-ce que l'auteur n'a pas dit tout simplement _Si ça (ou S'il) vous fait si mal de voir Kramer, vous ne le verrez pas?._ C'est une façon très informelle d'exprimer la même chose?. Merci d'avance

Gonzalo

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Pour la différence entre _si_ et _aussi_, voir si / aussi + adjectif.


----------



## itka

Il s'agit du comparatif : si...que
B. Werber a choisi d'exprimer la comparaison en entier. Toi, dans ton exemple tu sous-entends la deuxième partie. Les deux sont possibles.

Ce n'est pas une façon informelle, c'est la phrase complète. Cependant le choix de "ça" au lieu de "cela" la rend légèrement plus familière.

Si ça vous fait *si* mal [*que* cela] de voir Kramer, vous ne le verrez pas.


----------



## Calamitintin

Dans "que ça", "ça" pourrait remplacer "vous le montrez". "Si cela fait si mal que vous le dites/montrez"...On imagine une moue très expressive chez la personne qui ne veut pas voir Kramer !
++
Cal


----------



## gvergara

Je viens de ne pas comprendre ce que je croyais déjà maîtriser. Si l'auteur voulait exprimer une comparaison complète, pour quoi est-ce qu'il n'a pas utilisé _aussi_ au lieu de _si_. (_aussi mal que ça de voir..._). D'après ce que j'ai appris,_ si... que_ n'exprime pas la comparaison. Est-ce que l'on peut reemplacer _aussi_ par _si_ dans des contextes informels?. J'espère vos réponses, merci

Gonzalo


----------



## itka

Dans ce contexte, *si *et *aussi* sont synonymes. (Attention, pas dans tous les contextes !)

Pourquoi l'auteur ne l'a pas employé ? Eh bien, je suppose qu'il a choisi le plus court... De toutes façons, il devait bien choisir l'un ou l'autre... 

si mal que ça = aussi mal que ça ("ça" remplace "quelque chose qui a été dit ou en tous cas compris, auparavant, dans ton texte. Sans doute quelqu'un a-t-il exprimé combien l'idée de rencontrer Kramer lui déplaisait).

Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## gvergara

itka said:


> Dans ce contexte, *si *et *aussi* sont synonymes. (Attention, pas dans tous les contextes !)


 
Oui, c'est plus clair. De toute façon, je voudrais vous demander de me donner un example où _aussi_ et _si_ ne soient pas synonymes. À vrai dire, moi, j'ai de la peine à penser à une phrase oú _si... que_ exprime l'égalité. Merci,

Gonzalo


----------



## itka

*Si* et *aussi *sont synonymes lorsqu'il s s'agit d'adverbes de quantité servant à comparer deux valeurs, le plus souvent dans des phrases négatives ou interrogatives :
_. Je n'ai jamais été si malade que ce jour-là
. La soirée n'a pas été si réussie qu'on l'avait espéré_

_. C'est si loin que ça ?
. Est-ce qu'il est si fort qu'on le dit ?
_
mais aussi, plus rarement, dans des phrases affirmatives :
_. Si faible que tu sois, tu dois aller travailler
_
Le deuxième terme de la comparaison peut n'être pas exprimé :
_. Je n'aurais jamais cru qu'une maison si ancienne [que celle-là] soit si confortable [que celle-là]
_
Dans toutes ces phrases *si *peut remplacer *aussi*

Ils ne sont pas synonymes lorsque ces adverbes de quantité servent à exprimer :
- l'égalité parfaite ---> aussi
Je suis aussi fatigué que toi (= exactement autant)

- l'intensité ---> si
C'est si beau ! (= tellement beau)

Et ils ne sont pas synonymes non plus
* dans tous les autres emplois de *si* :
- conjonction de subordination :
_. Si tu veux, nous irons nous promener demain (si = hypothèse)_

- adverbe d'affirmation : (je ne garantis pas le nom, je ne sais pas trop comment l'appeler)
En principe dans les réponses à une phrase interro-négative :
_. Tu ne viens pas avec nous ?
- Si, je viens. (= oui)

*_ dans les autres emplois de *aussi  *comme adverbe de phrase :
._ il pleut, aussi nous ne sortirons pas (= c'est pourquoi)_

Tout ceci n'est sans doute pas exhaustif... j'espère ne pas avoir fait d'erreurs dans les termes grammaticaux... ... En tous cas, les phrases d'exemples sont sûrement correctes.


----------



## Little Chandler

Salut,

Est-ce qu'on peut enlever _que ça_ dans la deuxième phrase ?
_- Tu l'aimes : retourne avec lui.
- Ce n'est pas si simple que ça._

Autrement dit :
_ce n'est pas si simple que ça = ce n'est pas si simple_ ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## helenounette

Je dirais qu'on peut l'enlever. Ca n'enlève, je pense, rien au sens...


----------



## Little Chandler

Merci, helenounette. 
Mais peut-on enlever _que ça_ dans le cas ci-dessous ?
_La vie ne va pas changer tant [que ça]._


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est possible que si l'on met _tant_ avant le verbe :

_La vie ne va pas tant changer._


----------



## Punky Zoé

Little Chandler said:


> Autrement dit :
> _ce n'est pas si simple que ça = ce n'est pas si simple_ ?


Bonjour

Pour moi, il y a une nuance, les deux peuvent se dire, mais "ce n'est pas si simple" a une valeur absolue (retourner avec lui n'est pas si simple), alors que "ce n'est pas si simple que ça" veut dire pas si simple que tu le dis ou que tu sembles le penser? Cela peut même vouloir dire, que la proposition est (trop) simpliste, que l'autre en parle facilement parce qu'il n'est pas concerné.


----------



## sasuke87

Bonsoir,

   Pouvez-vous me donner une explication pour ces deux phrases :

*Tu n’es pas aussi mauvais que ça.

*Tu ne m’intéresse pas plus que ça.

En fait, je voudrai savoir comment doit on interpréter le « ça » ici, ou plutôt par rapport a quoi devons nous nous référer dans ce genre de cas.

Je m’explique par exemple dans la deuxième phrase quand on dit « pas plus que ça » est-ce que ça veux dire que ça l’intéresse un peu, beaucoup, ou au contraire pas du tout. Je trouve que la phrase est plutôt ambigüe et c’est pareil pour la première phrase, donc si qqn pourrait m’éclairer ça serait très sympa.

Voila c’est à peu prés tout. Merci d’avance.


----------



## snarkhunter

Dans ces expressions, "ça" indique le cas le plus général, qui reste indéterminé.

Mais lorsqu'on dit "Tu n’es pas aussi mauvais que ça", cela signifie qu'on considère que la personne en question est en réalité meilleure que ce que la situation (ou l'évaluation dont elle fait l'objet) pourrait laisser croire.


----------



## sasuke87

Merci snark, mais n'y aurait-il pas une explication plus précise ou du moins plus concrète pour la deuxième phrase.


----------



## snarkhunter

"Tu ne m’intéresse*s* pas plus que ça" signifie en fait "Tu ne m'intéresses pas beaucoup" : ici, "ça" est assimilable à quelque chose de négligeable. Donc, si une personne ne nous intéresse pas plus que quelque chose qui est négligeable, c'est qu'elle ne nous intéresse que très peu...


----------



## lanature93

_*Bonjour ,*_ 

_".... il plongea la main dans l'eau . _
_- Pas si froide que ça , dit-il , surpris . " _

Que veut dire la phrase soulignée ? que l'eau est tres froide ? 

*Merci d'avance .*


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, justement: elle n'est pas aussi froide qu'il ne l'avait d'abord pensé…


----------



## anasabidi

Bonjour
j écoute souvent des tournures de phrase genre : pas si mal que ça ; C'est pas si mauvais que ça ; pas si simple que ça ; pas si intéressant que ça   ... que signifie ces phrases-la  ?
[…]
merci pour  vos réponses


----------



## tilt

Bonjour anasabidi.

Ce sont des tournures qu'on utilise pour modérer une première impression. Ainsi, si je dis d'une chose qu'elle n'est _pas si mauvaise que ça_, ça signifie que dans un premier temps, je l'avais jugée mauvaise, mais que je me ravise, sans pour autant la trouver vraiment bonne.

Est-ce plus clair pour toi ?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour,

Merci pour cette discussion, j'ai moi aussi une question.
Est-ce correcte de l'utiliser ainsi :
_
-le film était horrible ! 
-Non, ce n'était pas si mauvais que ça. Au contraire je le trouve très bon.
_
Merci d'avance


----------



## Kujita

IMANAKBARI said:


> _-le film était horrible !
> -Non, *il* n'était pas si mauvais que ça. Au contraire je le trouve très bon._



Oui vous pouvez dire cela sans problème. On entendra plus souvent "il" (qui fait référence au film en question) que "ce".


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous,

Pourriez-vous expliquer un peu sur cette expression:*Ce n'est pas si mal que ça!*
Je sais seulement que c'est pour faire un compliment mais:

Quel type de compliment? De combien de degrés? Dans quel type de situation?

Je serai contente si vous expliquez en donnant un exemple d'emploi.

Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## gentilhom

Cela veut dire que faute de mieux on se contentera de la chose en question.


----------



## SergueiL

Selon le contexte, cela peut aussi être une litote.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup, c'est plus clair qu'avant. Mais si on voudrait mieux comprendre la structure des parties de la phrase, pourrait-on dire :

Ce n'est pas si mal que ça! = Ça, ce n'est pas si mal que l'on croit!

Merci beaucoup d'éclaircir ce point aussi


----------



## janpol

C'est mieux que ce que l'on espérait : X accepte pour la première fois de chanter / faire la cuisine / participer à une épreuve sportive / faire un pot avec de l'argile etc... etc... Le résultat est certes loin d'être parfait mais il est encourageant tout de même (ce n'est pas si mal que ça), on peut penser qu'il a des dispositions pour cet art / sport etc... S'il persévère, il arrivera sans doute assez vite à des résultats très satisfaisants.


----------



## lingpil

On pourrait dire que nous (les étrangers contribuant de temps en temps dans ce forum) ne nous débrouillons pas en français si mal que ça.


----------



## friasc

Exemple fictif de dialogue entre professeurs :

- Je trouve que tes élèves sont plus intelligents que les miens
- Tu exagères, les miens ne sont pas si brillants que ça, et les tiens pas si bêtes

Est-ce que "que ça" revient ici à "que tu le prétends" ? Dans ce contexte, est-il indispensable d'ajouter le "que ça" à la suite de l'adjectif ? Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

friasc said:


> Est-ce que "que ça" revient ici à "que tu le prétends" ?


Oui, tout à fait. 



friasc said:


> Dans ce contexte, est-il indispensable d'ajouter le "que ça" à la suite de l'adjectif ?


Ce n'est pas indispensable, mais c'est plus idiomatique.


----------

